# Mink under ice



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

David and I had a pretty cool day today. we went out to move some traps and one of the 110s we have had out for over a week that has never caught anything in a run to a feed hut, and there it was under the ice and not sure how it got under there a huge buck mink. also later in the morning around 10 we are looking at some froze up water near some huts and we watched a rat swimming through the runs, he would stop and hide under the ice I assume he could see or hear us :coolgleam


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't mean to hijack the thread but I have some pics of what I think is a mink I saw this morning deer hunting. I really don't know much about mink and I don't trap. Do they prefer land to wate? This guy skirted the edge of the ice but never got wet. Only part of the pond was frozen and he kept getting close to the open water but never fell through. I had my camera up for if he did. How do you tell if its a "buck mink".


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

That's a buck mink in the photo. Females are generally smaller with a really narrow head. The wide head and body size give the males away.

Joe


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Yep, nice buck mink.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

So I assume that there are some traps waiting for that mink and rat  I've had a couple strange encounters myself over the last few days.First one,a small ditch just down the road from my place,very low water but a nice run right down the center.I set 4 160's about 3-4 ft apart at 10am,daughter & I go by at about 3pm so I pull over to take a look.Rat in first 3 traps,daughter spots a rat sitting on the bank between us and the last empty trap,so I say,"watch this".I get out and clap my hands,rat dives into the water,takes the run,and right into my last 160,4 for 4 :lol: Then today I take the kids to check a couple mink sets.1st set,nice big buck in a 160 trail set,i've got a pocket set just up the crick guarded with a 1 1/2 coil,but ice has formed along the banks so i'm thinking it's froze-in.Walk up to take a look,and yep,it's froze up.I get into the water to pull it,and another mink jumps out of the pocket,right between my legs,and into the water :yikes: Took awhile for my heart rate to slow down :lol::lol: Needless to say,but theres a few more sets waiting for him on his next trip thru :evil: Sure is cool the things you see running a trap line


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

great pics fisherjam you can take over my thread anytime with cool pics like that, how close where you to him?


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks D and D. It actually brushed up against my tree as it walked to the pond. I hunt on someone else's property and I know for sure the lady wouldn't want me trapping. I would like to eventually get into trapping some day down the road. (The Alaska thread inspired me)


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Under ice bottom edge sets are deadly on mink and rats. The only set I really use for rats and mink now. Great job on the mink. OT


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

fisherjam, when you're ready to start trapping, give me a yell. I'm in northern Jackson County.


----------

